# [cups-1.6.1] cups non permette di condividere le stampanti

## cloc3

sembra assurdo ma installando la versione ~ di cups, sparirebbe dal pannello di amministrazione l'opzione che permette di condividere delle stampanti locali.

è una mia allucinazione o se ne è accorto qualcun altro?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

mmm.

io alla url : http://localhost:631/admin/?ADVANCEDSETTINGS=YES

ho :

Server Settings:

Advanced ▼

Share printers connected to this system

È quello che intendi e che ti è sparito?

----------

## cloc3

in teoria, quella riga esiste anche nella mia versione.

con la 1.5.*, sotto avanzate ci sono due righe significative:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * Mostra stampanti condivise da altri sistemi
> 
> * Condividi stampanti connesse al sistema
> ...

 .

la prima delle due righe manca nella versione 1.6.

però l'effetto è che le mie stampanti risultano Not Shared sotto l'etichetta printers e non vengono viste dagli utenti remoti.

p.s.: lanciando cups-1.6 con il cupsd.conf generato da cups-1.5 compare la dicitura Shared. ma  l'effetto è virtuale, perché i client remoti (1.4.6) non vedono la stampante nel proprio sistema.

----------

## leonibus

idem per me e non ho idea di come risolvere  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

